# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  شداد: فترة اتحاد معتصم جعفر تنتهي مع نهاية بطولة الأمم

## midris3

*عمو شداد بالغ 

ياخي دا طلع الزق من حسني مبارك

فجر رئيس الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم السابق الدكتور كمال شداد المفاجآت عبر حوار مطول أجرته معه صحيفة (الخبر) الجزائرية وتم نشره أمس وقال شداد عبر هذا الحوار إن فترة اتحاد الكرة الحالي الذي يترأسه معتصم جعفر ستنتهي مع نهاية بطولة الأمم الأفريقية للمحليين ذاكراً أن المحكمة أصدرت قراراً بإبطال الانتخابات الأخيرة لكن تم تعليق القرار إلى حين الانتهاء من البطولة وأكد شداد أن الإعلان عن قرار إبطال الانتخابات بإلغاء شرعية الاتحاد الحالي سيصدر خلال الأيام المقبلة وتطرق شداد إلى تدخل رئيس الاتحاد الجزائري وعضو اللجنة الفنية بالفيفا محمد روراوة وقال إنه لعب دوراً كبيراً في قيام الانتخابات قبل عدة أشهر لأنه كان يرى أن الهلال متقدم في البطولة الأفريقية إضافة إلى احتضان السودان لبطولة الأمم الشيء الذي جعله يستفيد من علاقته حتى تنال الجمعية العمومية الأخيرة للاتحاد العام الصفة الشرعية ذاكراً أن روراوة نجح عبر مكالمات هاتفية في منع تدخل الفيفا من إبطال الجمعية العمومية ذاكراً أن روراوة شخص يعيش بالتلفون ويتمتع بعلاقات واسعة مكنته من قيام الجمعية العمومية السابقة كما تحدث شداد عن بطولة الأمم الحالية وقال إن الملاعب التي تقام عليها المباريات أنشئت بالهبات وأن الدولة لا تعرف عنها شيئاً وكشف عن وجود صفقة بين الاتحاد السوداني ورئيس الاتحاد الجزائري قضت بنقل مباراة ربع النهائي التي كان يفترض أن تقام بمدني بمشاركة المنتخب الجزائري إلى الخرطوم لان روراوة تخوف على لاعبي منتخب الجزائر من أرضية ملعب مدني وكان مقابل ذلك أن يلعب المنتخب السوداني كل مبارياته في الفترة المسائية
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*عنتر سل سيفة ---اها خلاص قمنا للفلسفة يا شداد ماكان زمان 00
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*وجع ابو الشد رجع
                        	*

----------


## ود من الله

* ماذا يمكن أن تقول عن المصالحة بين روراوة وزاهر؟
ـ أنا كنت من الأشخاص الذين سعوا إلى هذه المصالحة، برفقة رئيس الإتحاد الآسيوي محمد بن همام، فقد حاولنا وبرفقة عدد من الأصدقاء كتابة وثيقة مصالحة أشرف عليها سكرتير الإتحاد السوداني باعتباره محامٍ متمكن وذلك على هامش كأس إفريقيا بأنغولا، وبالفعل بعد مجهودات كبيرة تمكنّا من صياغة وثيقة المصالحة، وقبلها روراوة ولكن زاهر رفض، في الوقت الذي كان عليه أن يعترف بالحقيقة فقط وينتهي الأمر، وحتى بن همام أراد أن تتم المصالحة في الإمارات وتحت إشراف شخص يدعى هزاع وهو مسئول الأمن هناك..
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*




وجع ابو الشد رجع




بي صراحه الراجل دا افضل من معتصم جعفر 
اهو مرات بقول للجلافيط لا
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*احسن خليها تجوط تاني 
*

----------


## asimayis

*لاخير فيهم جميعا
*

----------


## وهبة

*حكاية شداد دي ما عندها نهاية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كل ما نقول ارتحنا منو يظهر لينا تاني .........واللة دي مصيبة 
هرب بن علي وانقلع مبارك ولسة هذا الشداد مصر انو يكون الرئيس......واللة الا نطلع مظاهرات ونكورك 
الشعب يريد اسقاط شداد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد ده لسه مكلبش فيها
ياخي فكنا انت ومعتصم زي بعض
*

----------


## shdaad

*عائد عائد يا شداد من اجل المؤسسية واعادة الهيبة والمواقف الصلبة
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*لا خير فى هذا و لا خير فى ذاك ، دايرين أبو هريرة حسين .

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

عمو شداد بالغ 

ياخي دا طلع الزق من حسني مبارك

فجر رئيس الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم السابق الدكتور كمال شداد المفاجآت عبر حوار مطول أجرته معه صحيفة (الخبر) الجزائرية وتم نشره أمس وقال شداد عبر هذا الحوار إن فترة اتحاد الكرة الحالي الذي يترأسه معتصم جعفر ستنتهي مع نهاية بطولة الأمم الأفريقية للمحليين ذاكراً أن المحكمة أصدرت قراراً بإبطال الانتخابات الأخيرة لكن تم تعليق القرار إلى حين الانتهاء من البطولة وأكد شداد أن الإعلان عن قرار إبطال الانتخابات بإلغاء شرعية الاتحاد الحالي سيصدر خلال الأيام المقبلة وتطرق شداد إلى تدخل رئيس الاتحاد الجزائري وعضو اللجنة الفنية بالفيفا محمد روراوة وقال إنه لعب دوراً كبيراً في قيام الانتخابات قبل عدة أشهر لأنه كان يرى أن الهلال متقدم في البطولة الأفريقية إضافة إلى احتضان السودان لبطولة الأمم الشيء الذي جعله يستفيد من علاقته حتى تنال الجمعية العمومية الأخيرة للاتحاد العام الصفة الشرعية ذاكراً أن روراوة نجح عبر مكالمات هاتفية في منع تدخل الفيفا من إبطال الجمعية العمومية ذاكراً أن روراوة شخص يعيش بالتلفون ويتمتع بعلاقات واسعة مكنته من قيام الجمعية العمومية السابقة كما تحدث شداد عن بطولة الأمم الحالية وقال إن الملاعب التي تقام عليها المباريات أنشئت بالهبات وأن الدولة لا تعرف عنها شيئاً وكشف عن وجود صفقة بين الاتحاد السوداني ورئيس الاتحاد الجزائري قضت بنقل مباراة ربع النهائي التي كان يفترض أن تقام بمدني بمشاركة المنتخب الجزائري إلى الخرطوم لان روراوة تخوف على لاعبي منتخب الجزائر من أرضية ملعب مدني وكان مقابل ذلك أن يلعب المنتخب السوداني كل مبارياته في الفترة المسائية



ده كلام خطير ولو كان حقيقة تبقي مصيبة ...

كورنر :
هو الزول ده لسه حي ؟؟؟
*

----------


## حبيب الزعيم

*لو شداد فى ما كان قون احتكرت الممتاز خمسة سنوات...................ياحليلك يا ابو الشد حتى البطولة الافريقية باردة لغيابك وكان اجبر الجزيرة على فتح مباريات السودان
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*شداد وصل السن التقاعدي من سنين يجب عليه احترام نفسه ويخت ليه كرسي جنب باب بيته زي حاج بله 
*

----------

